# Gcc 4.0



## BigJoe (23 Avril 2005)

Salut,
j'ai essayé de compiler GCC 4.0 mais ça coince.
après avoir téléchargé et décompressé la version gcc-4.0.0.tar.bz2 
je fais configure puis make et ça coince, 

./config.status: line 910: ./../../config-ml.in: No such file or directory
make: *** [configure-zlib] Error 1

des idées ? merci


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Avril 2005)

ça ne va pas t'aider ce soir mais Gcc 4.0 est inclus dans tiger....


----------



## mob (24 Avril 2005)

gcc4.0 qui "n'est pas conseillé d'utilisation" par la plupart des distributions linux parce que peut induire des bugs différents de ceux de gcc3 dans le code produit (il faut tout retester)


----------



## 6run0 (24 Avril 2005)

mob a dit:
			
		

> gcc4.0 qui "n'est pas conseillé d'utilisation" par la plupart des distributions linux parce que peut induire des bugs différents de ceux de gcc3 dans le code produit (il faut tout retester)




ba ouais en plus ça sert a quoi d'avoir la version 4 ti suite hein


----------



## solarium (30 Avril 2005)

BigJoe a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'ai essayé de compiler GCC 4.0 mais ça coince.
> après avoir téléchargé et décompressé la version gcc-4.0.0.tar.bz2
> je fais configure puis make et ça coince,
> ...


 
Il suffit de lire la doc pour resoudre ce genre de problemes ... 
il faut separer les objets des sources, donc lancer la compilation dans un dossier different.

$mkdir build ; cd build 
$ ../configure --prefix=/usr ; make bootstrap


----------

